# Something very disturbing



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

I thought all of you may want to see this. It is very sad for these poor dogs. Pay close attention to what is on the bottom of the cover page. 

http://www.breedingstockdogsale.com/


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

It never ends, does it? Makes me sick to my stomache.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

OH brother! :shocked: 
Melanie


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

I know that the only way it will end is to educate and I will do everything that I can to educate and stop the torment of these poor innocent dogs.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

That is awful. And my curiosity got the best of me and I clicked on complete listing...and there are lots of dogs listed.


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

I won't open the link now... :bysmilie: it sounds too sad. :bysmilie: :bysmilie: :bysmilie:


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

$1,500.00
Maltese, 1M, 3F-NO AKC
Kennel #5
Breeding Group
Breeding group, 1 male and three females. Purebred,
NO AKC! Do have ACA & CKC papers, Male
(5/29/05) unrelated to females (6/23/04, 1/3/05,
8/8/06), females are full sisters. Male is 5 lbs females 3-8 pounds


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Disturbing is right! Poor babies... treated as nothing more than commodity!


----------



## snowballsmom (Mar 3, 2006)

Once again I have never been so embarassed to be a MN citizen. I am just ashamed that MN is one of the top three states for puppymills. This listing is unbelieveable!!!!!! Those poor dogs and puppies. My first reaction is "If I had the money I would buy them all" but then I would be putting money in those ***holes pockets!!!! I don't want them to get money, but then I don't want all of those dogs living in puppymills either. I wish I could do more for the puppymill dogs. :smcry: 

Bev
Snowball & Charlie


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

When I was involved with Lhasa Rescue, the parent club once put up a lot of money for us to go to one of these auctions to try to buy (rescue) as many Lhasas as possible. We were all shocked and sickened beyong belief on how the dogs were handled -- how young so many of them were -- how pregnant so many of them were and how much money was bid for most of them. And also the conditions the dogs were being kept in.

We were only able to purchase and save 4 total Lhasas. I would encourage anyone even considering buying from a pet store or puppy mill to go to an auction. It will turn your stomach and it's something you'll never, ever forget. I know I have pics somewhere although it was more than 15 years ago. If I find the pics, I will scan and post just as an education. 

IT WAS HORRIBLE!!!!!!! AND SO VERY, VERY SAD!!!!!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

:smmadder: :smmadder: :smmadder: :smmadder: :smmadder: :smmadder: :smmadder: 

This just sickens me!!!!


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

It is just soooooooooo sad and depressing to see how these poor lovely creatures are being treated. :smcry: It's so hard to understand how it can happen over and over. Breaks my heart! AND MAKES ME MAD!!!! :smmadder: :smmadder:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

This is a very well done video about dog auctions from the Humane Society.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vEt1rkq0Gw4

I wish we could get this pinned in the Breeders section. I think everyone who is thinking about buying a pet shop puppy or a puppy from an internet breeder should see this first.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vEt1rkq0Gw4


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Here are a couple more links...........

http://www.prisonersofgreed.org/

http://www.stoppuppymills.org/inside_a_puppy_mill.html

:smmadder: :smmadder: :smmadder: :smmadder: :smmadder: :smmadder: :smmadder:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

That is so sad!!!! :smcry:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Very, very SAD! :smcry:


----------



## Desiree (May 29, 2007)

Dog clearance...that is horrible! Poor babies  If only there was a good way to help them without encouraging puppymills to continue what they're doing :smmadder: 

<div align="center">Desiree & Eros


----------

